# Gravelbike Touren - Freiburg Schwarzwald Vogesen



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2019)

Salli zusammen,

gibt es hier inzwischen auch ein paar Gravelbiker die hier rund um Freiburg, Schwarzwald und Vogesen rumgraveln?
Habe mir zu Mtb und RR nun auch ein Gravel zugelegt, und es macht ja soooo Spaß... 

Und daher die Frage nun: Wer gravelt hier auch und hat Lust das gemeinsam zu tun?
Piste, Asphalt, Trail bis S0-S2


----------



## orangerauch (28. Dezember 2019)

Heute gings rauf zum Grand Ballon, Passhöhe Le Haag 1233.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (4. Februar 2020)

Zum Jahresanfang gings in die Pfalz


----------



## ridley05 (15. Februar 2020)

Schöne Impressionen.

Hast Du mal über TMV, V2B oder Gravel-Rallye gelesen? Da kann man sich hinsichtlich der Touren vermutlich auch gut inspirieren lassen.

Bisher fährst Du Eintagestouren?


----------



## Deleted 469020 (17. März 2020)

Haben sich inzwischen schon mehr gefunden?


----------



## Theor86 (17. März 2020)

Moin, auch ich bin vom Rennrad zum Gravel Bike umgestiegen und freue mich auf "Mitradler" in und um Freiburg. Strava (neu): Theo Reininger.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (18. März 2020)

Ich bin nicht direkt aus FR aber angrenzend daran. Hast du schon feste Touren?


----------



## Theor86 (18. März 2020)

Cool. Nee ich habe noch keine festen Touren, fahre aber auch gerne querfeldein. Komoot hat einige tolle Touren parat die ich noch nicht gefahren bin. Hast du Touren geplant?


----------



## Deleted 469020 (18. März 2020)

Ich komme vom RR und habe bisher noch so gut wie keine Gravel-Erfahrung (außer ein bisschen auf der Waldautobahn am Rhein).
Daher wäre es mal interessant, wo man noch so fahren kann.


----------



## orangerauch (18. März 2020)

ridley05 schrieb:


> Schöne Impressionen.
> 
> Hast Du mal über TMV, V2B oder Gravel-Rallye gelesen? Da kann man sich hinsichtlich der Touren vermutlich auch gut inspirieren lassen.
> 
> Bisher fährst Du Eintagestouren?


Korrekt.


----------



## orangerauch (18. März 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Haben sich inzwischen schon mehr gefunden?


Bisher nicht mehr, als die, die dich hier gemeldet haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 469020 (18. März 2020)

Dann wirds Zeit, dass es mehr werden


----------



## orangerauch (18. März 2020)

Ich und Trail-Trialer kommen vom MTB zum Gravel und bauen gerne Trails ein. Beispiel Kandelhöhenweg von St. Peter nach Freiburg. Bestens mit dem Gravel fahrbar. Selbst für meine Freundin. Es war ihre zweite Tour mit ihrem Gravel.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (19. März 2020)

Klingt interessant, vielleicht eine Option zum Aufbessern der Fahrtechnik.


----------



## gabelbeißer (13. September 2020)

Servus, ich meld mich mal in die Runde hier da ich Anfang Corona auch ins Gravel Segment eingestiegen bin. Daher such ich nun gleichgesinnte aus der Region.... Selber wohn ich in Bad Säckingen, fahre aber auch für Tagestouren gern nen paar km mit dem Auto. Also fahren in den Vogesen/Todtnau/Freiburg wäre auch kein Problem. Fahre sonst viel Enduro..... Bin 41 aber vom Mindset eher Anfang 30 .... Vielleicht meldet sich ja jmd. Cheers Thomas


----------



## Ignited (27. September 2020)

Bin seit Freitag ebenfalls Besitzer eines Gravel Bikes. Ich wohne im Norden von Freiburg und bin jetzt gespannt, was man hier so an Routen machen kann.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (3. Oktober 2020)

Das hängt so ziemlich davon ab, welche Schlappen du grade drauf hast 
Derzeit ist es aber eher Schlammschlacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ignited (3. Oktober 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Das hängt so ziemlich davon ab, welche Schlappen du grade drauf hast
> Derzeit ist es aber eher Schlammschlacht.


Das habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Werde morgen früh deshalb eher in die Reben Richtung Kaiserstuhl fahren.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (3. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es morgen trocken bleibt, geht's für mich auch dort hin. Allerdings auf Teer. Das Gravel kommt dann die Tage wieder ran.


----------



## Ignited (3. Oktober 2020)

Dir dann auch viel Spaß morgen. Der letzte Blick sagte, dass ab ca 10 Uhr sogar etwas Sonne da sein soll.


----------



## Deleted 469020 (3. Oktober 2020)

Danke, dir auch. Ja so gegen 10 wäre ich in etwa losgefahren.


----------



## orangerauch (2. November 2021)

Bin gestern zwei mal einem freundlichem Graveler am Schlossberg Freiburg begegnet, der sich die feucht belaubten Trails dort hoch gearbeitet hat. Chapeau!  Während mir es gestern doch etwas zu ungemütlich war um auf ein Fahrrad zu steigen.


----------



## _Beorn_ (23. April 2022)

Moin!
Sagt mal, gibt es in Freiburg eigentlich einen Gravel Club? In Stuttgart, Berlin usw. gibt’s so etwas, aber in Freiburg finde ich dazu nix. Würde gerne regelmässog mit anderen Ausfahrten machen. Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Dank & Gruss
Björn


----------



## orangerauch (23. April 2022)

Ich denke Freiburg hinkt da noch etwas hinterher. Es gibt hier zwar inzwischen recht viele Graveler aber alle eher verstreut.


----------



## _Beorn_ (27. April 2022)

Das ist schade. Ich würde ja selbst so‘n Club gründen, aber dazu fehlen mir hier das Netzwerk und die Zeit. Nun ja, man wird sehen, vielleicht ergibt sich etwas demnächst.


----------

